# Diablo II oder Torchlight?



## Onenightman (31. Oktober 2010)

Ja hallo erstmal,
Ich würde gern wissen wie Diablo I/II Spieler auf das spiel Torchlight reagieren ich habe es gesehen und dachte hey das sieht aus wie ein abklatsch von Diablo bloß mit besserer Grafik und naja ich bin halt eine Grafiksau^^.
Was ich außerdem gerne wissen würde ob es in Torchlight Instanzen gibt und Multiplayer aber ok ich denk mal bin ich im falschem forum für drin.
Google hilft ich weis aber hab net viel zeit und bin auf jede hilfe angewiesen ^^ ich google ja schon


----------



## Arosk (31. Oktober 2010)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/130341-torchlight/


----------



## Onenightman (31. Oktober 2010)

dank dir^^


----------



## Davatar (4. November 2010)

Torchlight ist ne nette Abwechslung für Diablo, aber keinesfalls nen Ersatz dafür (finde ich).


----------



## phamo (6. Mai 2011)

Torchlight ist definitiv ein nettes Game. Die Grafik macht schon, im Gegensatz zu D2, einiges aus und Spaß machts alle mal. Jedoch ist Diablo 2 auf Dauer besser, Dank der dynamischen Welt.


----------



## spectrumizer (7. Mai 2011)

In Torchlight dreht sich alles nur um das Dorf und das Bergwerk, in das man jedesmal rein muss, um sich tiefer und tiefer vorzuarbeiten. Das Leveldesign ändert sich auch mit jedem neuen "Kapitel", das ganze Spiel ist jedoch auf diese "Hauptinstanz" beschränkt. Man findet zwar Rollen für Bonuslevel, die ein wenig Abwechslung bieten und kann bei einem Typen südlich im Dorf Quests annehmen, wo man durch ein Portal in andere Level kommt, die jedoch mit der Hauptstory nichts zu tun haben. Es gibt also auch keine offene oder dynamische Welt.

Nichtsdestotrotz macht das Spiel Spaß und ist auf jeden Fall eine gelungene Abwechslung zu Diablo II. Wer jedoch eine offene Welt mag, die er bereisen kann und eine Alternative zu Diablo sucht, sollte sich mal Titan Quest anschauen.


----------



## Arosk (7. Mai 2011)

Der Thread ist schon ein bisschen älter ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (7. Mai 2011)

Narf. Stimmt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

